# Schwinn tandem info



## marius.suiram (Jul 30, 2018)

This showed up for sale.
I never had a tandem.
After these pictures can somebody tell me what model, year or if it is anything interesting about it.
Thanks

View attachment 846018

View attachment 846019

View attachment 846021


----------

